# Considering this dojo



## garry owen (Dec 24, 2005)

www.allstarkarate.com Would like to hear your opinions on it. Thanks


----------



## MJS (Dec 24, 2005)

garry owen said:
			
		

> www.allstarkarate.com Would like to hear your opinions on it. Thanks


 
Usually if you look on web sites, there will be some sort of info. on the head instructor.  I found nothing.  I know nothing about that art in question and I have never heard of the instructor.  That being said, its hard to get a good impression of something when there is limited information being offered.  I'm certainly not saying that this is a bad school, its just that I have nothing to base an opinion off of.

If this school is a place that you're interested in, I suggest going down for a visit.  Watch a few classes, see if you can take a trial class, compile a list of questions to ask the head instructor, as well as any asst. insts. that may be there.  I'd do some research on this art if you're not familiar with it.  If questions are not being answered, things are being avoided, etc., that should be your 'red flag' to leave.  

Good luck on your search and let us know what you decide on. 

Mike


----------



## mantis (Dec 24, 2005)

prepare a list of questions and take it there
make sure ur satisfied with all of the answers
your questions should cover the instructor(s) and chief instructor (or sensei)
frequency of class, the art (lineage maybe)
how long everything takes
the expectations from you
and also try to go and watch the class
see how class goes and if those guys really care about teaching
good luck
but.. why karate?!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Usually if you look on web sites, there will be some sort of info. on the head instructor.  I found nothing.



It looks like there's a link for Bios that isn't yet active.

I studied this art in NY years back and really liked it. Search and ask in the Karate forum for more info. on Isshin-ryu.

I would look into it. As suggested, watch a class or take a trial class(es). Nothing raises a flag for me, but it's just a web site. It's hard to say.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2005)

Mr. Creamer was big on the naska and nbl circuits back a few years ago. i dont know much about his style but i know he was a force to reckon with in competition. from what i have heard he is an excellent coach. if you are loooking to excel in competition he mught be a good one to go with, however as a traditional karateka i dont know where he fits in.


----------

